# What next? please advise regarding taming



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone!
One of my two budgies, Luna, passed away 3 or so weeks ago, leaving her mate Jojo all alone.
I went out about a week ago and purchased a new budgie to give Jojo company, however I'm wanting this budgie (named Noodle) to be my friend as well as Jojo's, so I am keeping them in seperate cages till Noodle is slightly tamer. 

Now, Noodle will happily let me rest my hand in her cage for as long as I please, and will even sleep with it in there. But as soon as i move up to touch her, she moves away, only letting me rub her chest when she is half asleep. I want to know whether I'm moving too fast and expecting too much of her?

Any help on what I should do is greatly appreciated, thanks,
-Lena


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi, Lena! Welcome to TB! 
It is good that Noodle is in the separate cage from Jojo. They need to be in separate cages, in separate rooms as far as possible for a period of 30-45 days because http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html
After quarantine is over you can introduce your budgies to each other http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html
Please show us some photos of Jojo and Noodle when you get the chance 

You can find great suggestions about taming and bonding in our forum articles and stickies, especially in Taming and bonding sections
Articles: Budgie Training and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums
Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums
Many, many times our dear Faery has given advice on basic steps for bonding with our little friends


FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies need at least a two week period to settle into their new environment.
> 
> You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Lime feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Lena and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

JoTaMi has provided you with excellent advice. 
Please ensure you are following quarantine by keeping the two budgies in separate rooms at this time.
When it comes to taming and bonding with a budgie, it truly is all about helping the budgie learn to trust you and you must always work at the budgie's pace -- don't try to rush things.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Lena and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Luna! 

You definitely couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best possible budgie care practices! You've already been given great advice. Be sure to read through the links above to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums :thumbsup: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Lena :welcome: to TB!
I'm very sorry about your loss of Luna  :hug:
We'd love to see some pics of Jojo and Noodle hoto:


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you all very much for your help, I did not know about quarantine but have read about it and am now keeping Noodle and Jojo far apart from each other  
I realize that I am rushing things a bit, and should slow down to work at Noodle's pace, not mine.
Again, thank you all very much for you help, I'll be sure to post some pictures of Jojo and Noodle in my gallery!

-Lena :001_smile:


----------

